# I *think* I found the 1 Series concept



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> (and anyone smart enough should be able to figure that out anyhow)


:nono: <img src=http://members.roadfly.com/cargogal/dmanit.gif>

Insults of my intelligence aside, the 8s have the E30 flatness, not this curvy/slantiness. They don't have integrated spoilers in the trunklid, and the lights and rear panels line up vertically.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Roadstergal-

Your points about seeing much more "Bangle" in this design and the e46 vs cars like the e30 are well taken. Yes, the e46 does have a big butt compared w/ older BMWs. The things that us "Bangle bashers" object to are mostly in the details. Yes, that may sound "nit picky" but when you add up all the gratuiitous slashes, strange cruves, eyebrows, bad trunk/hood cut-lines, droopy grilles, you end up with a mess. The z4 could look good if it didn't have a hump-back, was not zoro'd and didn't have a droopy snout. The e65 could look decent if it weren't for its front and rear styling. The e60 would take more work... 

This concept does have a few styling cues that are a little funky. But overall, the overall shape is nice, there are no distracting cuts (and the one character line it has is nicely dont). The tail is kind of innocuous in a TSX-way-- not good or bad. The headlights are a bit "funky"-- but atleast they don't have eyebrows, and the grille isnt drooping (the 2 things that us Bangle-bashers object to the most). And, I LOVE the return of the shark-nose-- that was one of BMW's best styling cues. Anyway, this is exactly the type of design I would've expected from BMW to "move themselves into the 21st century". INstead, they just went for gratuitous (ugly) flash on their production models. 

Regarding your point on how there aren't any cut-lines, and that it will look different w/ those added:
Yes, I agree-- but there won't necessarily need to be the strange hood cut-lines that bow outwards (as on the e60), or trunk cut-lines that do the same (as on the e65 and e60).

Edit:
Actually, I think you should send you design analysis to BMW to demonstrate this concept is in keeping with the latest Bangle philosophy. If this concept counts as "Bangle-ized" that's fine w/ me if it'll mean BMW would build something like this vs something like the CS1.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

robg said:


> I don't think they'd be able to build a modern production car w/ roof pillars that thin either.


Yeap....sure wouldn't want to roll in that car...no B pillar and stick like A pillar. Perhaps they make up for the roof weakness by using headrest pop up roll hoops like the e46 cic?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

robg said:


> The things that us "Bangle bashers" object to are mostly in the details. Yes, that may sound "nit picky" but when you add up all the gratuiitous slashes, strange cruves, eyebrows, bad trunk/hood cut-lines, droopy grilles, you end up with a mess. The z4 could look good if it didn't have a hump-back, was not zoro'd and didn't have a droopy snout...
> Anyway, this is exactly the type of design I would've expected from BMW to "move themselves into the 21st century". INstead, they just went for gratuitous (ugly) flash on their production models.


Well, isn't that the distinction. The lines on the Z4 are very nice, well-integrated, and not in excess - in my opinion. But the Bangle-bashers don't believe in opinion. Y'all say something is ugly and put it out as holy gospel. There are designs BMW has done in the past and did recently that I don't like at all, ughugh, but I understand that my taste may differ from others' and leave it be, for the most part. So why can't y'all?

The 7 and the Z4 are from the same mold, no question. And I can accept that a car I love and a car I don't are in the same family of design. Yet somehow it would ruin this car, for many here, to admit that it has Bangly characteristics. Pretty :loco:. :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> Yeap....sure wouldn't want to roll in that car...no B pillar and stick like A pillar. Perhaps they make up for the roof weakness by using headrest pop up roll hoops like the e46 cic?


I think they'd beef up the A and add a B if they made it for real - I don't think they put popups into any non-convertible? And the recent cabrios put on a lot of weight in order to not sacrifice stiffness sans roof.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I like how the lines flow really well... and no tacked on bulging big butt. 

I like the retro front hood over hang. I like the retro driver hood wind screen fairing. I like the old fake 60s side vent window. I like the wheels. I like the side crease line. The car looks fast just sitting. 

Well it is just a concept... if the car is ever produced it will not look this clean. 

I want one.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

This is a very nice, harmonious design, compared with the _gimmick_ of the 6, 7 and 5 designs...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

robg said:


> The things that us "Bangle bashers" object to are mostly in the details. Yes, that may sound "nit picky" but when you add up all the gratuiitous slashes, strange cruves, eyebrows, bad trunk/hood cut-lines, droopy grilles, you end up with a mess.


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful little coupe. I want one, now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Is this an actual model, or just a drawing of some kind? it doesn't look real, looks photoshopped.
I don't really like it - but I think it would look ok once it's converted to a more realistic design, with door pillars and not such a low window line. What is Design Works, do they influence BMW designs?


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

This design has symmetry and balance.

This is exactly the kind of design BMW should be adopting...

I'd be first in line to buy one of these. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Does anybody else notice that the beach panorama more than
resembles Pt. Dume (Zuma/Malibu)? It is no coincidence that
Designworks is within 20 miles of there as the crow flies...

Perhaps we should ask board member Adrian Van H??


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> Does anybody else notice that the beach panorama more than
> resembles Pt. Dume (Zuma/Malibu)? It is no coincidence that
> Designworks is within 20 miles of there as the crow flies...
> 
> Perhaps we should ask board member Adrian Van H??


:dunno:

:angel:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Sorry guys, but : puke:


----------



## Powertrip (Jul 21, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> Does anybody else notice that the beach panorama more than
> resembles Pt. Dume (Zuma/Malibu)? It is no coincidence that
> Designworks is within 20 miles of there as the crow flies...
> 
> Perhaps we should ask board member Adrian Van H??


I think you're right on the money with that.. not that I know the coast line that well.. 

The thing that has struck me as funny in the few conversations I've had with some Designworks staff is that some of them aren't car people. I can't imagine not having a passion for the automobile, but ultimately deciding what they look like.

This car is pretty inspired, however. I dig all of it except for the body-colored headlight buckets (I've always leaned towards a simple black when they're covered; I'd take a can of Krylon to an F360 if given the chance). My best guess is that this is a future 2-door 2-Series chassis dressed up for show- the dimensions are probably the same, but the styling is going to be more generic once it hits the streets.

-Chris


----------



## JakeC (Apr 21, 2002)

Well...I like it, but somehow looks too old, not modern at all, like a retro car.


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> Adrian's back :wave: :clap:
> 
> but, stop driving the X3, I have seen one a few times near the main office in NJ :tsk: :tsk: get yourself one of the new 6 series


 These images are currently posted to our public website at designworksusa.com (or click on the link in my signature). They are part of our design portfolio.

Clearly, we do not go through the effort to design a vehicle such as the one in these images purely for our own enjoyment. AG requested a design study. However, as with many/most models, our design is just one of the designs being considered for possible production. It's existence does not mean it will be produced.

We are very proud of this design, which is why it is displayed in our web portfolio. And we would love to see it produced. However, we do not know if it actually will be produced. That is not our decision to make.

I hope this clears things up.

(And, Mr. Dogs, I have chosen the X3 because it's faux-masculinity matches my personality perfectly.)


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

All BSing aside, someone should tell BMW that they actually have a popular design on their hands. In a world where it's fashionable to bash Bangle, it's surprising that nearly 70% of car enthusiasts admit to liking a new BMW. A bunch of these guys are obviously VW owners as well, which is exactly the group to which the 1-series is being marketed.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1039419



> Like it (69%, 69 votes)
> 
> Dont like it (30%, 30 votes)
> 
> (99 total votes)


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

Damn - I really like it! 

This is the most coherent BMW design I have seen in quite some time. :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I think it looks cool


----------

